# 14.5 inch arms



## lemonchris (Feb 28, 2014)

Measured my arms out of interest last night.

I'm 5foot9 155lb 12% bf and been training one year. My left arm is 14.5inch and right is just 14.

Is it strange that one is bigger than the other? (im right handed)

I have pretty big peaks but my brachialis doesn't get much action. Should I throw some more hammers in?

Cheers,


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

pics or BS. One arm bigger than the other is quite normal, as is being stronger.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I only have 14.5 arms after years of training ... FML :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Are you female ?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

14" guns at 11st is respectable IMO. 1/2" discrepancy is perfectly normal


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

i have about 1/4 inch difference


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnymctrance said:


> i have about 1/4 inch difference


You have 14.1/4" pythons ?


----------



## lemonchris (Feb 28, 2014)

Cronus said:


> pics or BS. One arm bigger than the other is quite normal, as is being stronger.


lol why would I BS about 14inch arms, not exactly impressive


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> You have 14.1/4" pythons ?


10.1/4 dont mess with me


----------



## Zeebo1uk (Jan 23, 2012)

My right arm is 19 1/2 and my left is 19 1/4


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Zeebo1uk said:


> My right arm is 19 1/2 and my left is 19 1/4


Thanks for sharing....


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

Zeebo1uk said:


> My right arm is 19 1/2 and my left is 19 1/4


but he is prob 40% bf hahahaha.

arms are always different sizes mate dont worry, just pop in some extra effort on the lagging arm///


----------



## Zeebo1uk (Jan 23, 2012)

40% soft lad you joking!?


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

what % u rolling at ******?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zeebo1uk said:


> 40% soft lad you joking!?


He meant 50%


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

i actually meant 60%


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Let me in let me in...mine are 13inch now yayyyyy :bounce: oh....we mean flexed right? I'm. It playing if it's relaxed


----------

